# New baby set



## knittingsue (May 31, 2011)

This is a hand knitted baby set that I designed with knit in lace on the yoke and on the bonnet.I also designed the t- bar shoes with the set


----------



## Maggie-pie (May 18, 2011)

Aww that's so pretty, lovely knitting


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

That is just beautiful. I love it.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

very pretty....somebodys babe will look adorable in it for sure! WTG


----------



## Knitnstitchsue (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful work, Sue


----------



## magaret (Apr 17, 2011)

your knitting is beautiful


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lovely, great placement and use of the eyelet lace on the yoke. The little T-straps are wonderful, so classic. Fit for a princess.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Gorgeous set Sue. You are very talented. The shoes are so cute x


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

That is so beautiful


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Wow beautiful.


----------



## LenapiMom8 (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow ! It's so beautiful. Great job !


----------



## knittingsue (May 31, 2011)

Thank you all for your lovely comments, knitting with lace is something I enjoy very much.


----------



## lalitha (May 21, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

That is absolutely lovely - so feminine


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

This is beautiful your knitting is so neat. Lucky baby. :thumbup:


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

aaaaw cute


----------



## kay50heath (Apr 25, 2011)

knittingsue said:


> This is a hand knitted baby set that I designed with knit in lace on the yoke and on the bonnet.I also designed the t- bar shoes with the set


so beautiful, very good job well done.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Fantastic!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

wwwwwwwwwwwwwwow they are fantastic love the t bars on the booties


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

So pretty and feminine!


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Beautiful work. I need 3 lifetimes to do all that I want to do and it gets more and more everyday


----------



## BE FREE (Aug 15, 2011)

How dainty and so cute.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

These are just beautiful and I LOVE the color!!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

beautiful & so girly looking love it!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

adorable


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

Such clever people!!


----------



## kajop3 (Mar 5, 2011)

can i ask a question??? how do you knit with the lace... is the regular lace you buy at a fabric store ? or is it some type of lace yarn i don't want to sound stupid but .... would love to know how to do it as it is so beautiful ....
thanks, Joanne :lol:


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

What talent you have, beautiful!


----------



## knittingsue (May 31, 2011)

kajop3 said:


> can i ask a question??? how do you knit with the lace... is the regular lace you buy at a fabric store ? or is it some type of lace yarn i don't want to sound stupid but .... would love to know how to do it as it is so beautiful ....
> thanks, Joanne :lol:


the lace to use is some times called eyelet lace, it has a row of holes along the middle of it , one hole in the lace is one stitch, you have the wrong side of the work facing you and you hold the lace to the right side of the work and KNIT it all along the row, it's very easy to do when you get the hang of it. If you have a look on e bay you will see lots of knit in lace on there


----------



## brenda1244 (Jan 24, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS !!!!!!!


----------



## hbouchard (Mar 30, 2011)

Your work is lovely. You are very clever to design beautiful patterns.


----------



## jaykayone (Feb 20, 2011)

good job - this is lovely


----------



## gaylepatrolia (Jun 10, 2011)

you are very talented!


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Adorable.


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous......


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Really beautiful! And you designed it? I envy anyone who can design a pattern.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

How cute!


----------



## kstrebel (Jan 25, 2011)

This is the most beautiful little girl set I've seen. Was it difficult? I have a new grandson and granddaughter and would love to try this. Do you give out the pattern?


----------



## Elaine.Fitz (Mar 27, 2011)

I really love your knitting! Thanks for explaining about knitted lace. I would love to try using it. It gives your work such a feminine look. Beautiful!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

This is so beautiful. You are very talented.


----------



## SuesArmoire (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow, that's beautiful!


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

You are so very talented, love it , it is beautiful


----------



## BGEORGIAJ (Sep 14, 2011)

This is absolutely gorgeous. Love knitting baby things.


----------



## gulzaib (Sep 14, 2011)

this is absolutely adorable. I am a new knitter, I am expecting my first baby--it's a girl I would love to knit this for her. Do you give out patterns? I would greatly appreciate it if you do. Keep up the good work!


----------



## hyacinth (Mar 7, 2011)

just beautiful


----------



## BGEORGIAJ (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi there. would you be prepared to trade patterns...I also have some special design ones if you would like to send me your email address. Will copy and post to you if you like. Love this one...regards, Sheila.


----------



## Chickadee'sNest (Aug 23, 2011)

Precious! Wish I were as talented.


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

this is beautiful and so girlie love the way you have done the little straps of the shoe


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! A beautiful pattern, is it available? I didn't know you could get knit in lace. How does that work? Beautiful anyway


----------



## Therese Ware (Mar 29, 2011)

This is just breath taking. It looks Sooooooo soft. 
I use to have a afgan pattern similer to this one but can't find it to save my soul.do you happen to have it? 
Or does anyone out there have it? If so could you PM.me. 
I remember it was made in panels. about 10" wide and I made 2 lavender 2 cream and 2 purple those were my daughters favorite colors.


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

Awesome :thumbup: Beautiful work.


----------



## GrandmaL. (Jan 26, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

WOW!!! Such talent. I sure hope you will be sharing your designs with the rest of us some day (maybe a book of all your designs in the future). I have never knitted with lace as I haven't found a source for it here in Ontario Canada. Would sure appreciate it if someone could direct me to a source. Norah


----------



## GPW666 (Mar 18, 2011)

pink is my favoriate color and lookinking at that
beautiful set makes me want to grab my 
pink yarn and make something now


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Sue, it's beautiful! The stitch, the ruffles and your cute t-bar shoes. Gorgeous little baby set!


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow! Really lovely.


----------



## niblet007 (Mar 7, 2011)

Simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

so lovely. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello, i too would love a copy of the pattern and would be willing to pay. I am inthe UK so could be posted or emailed.


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

That is the loveliest baby set that I have ever seen. What I wouldn't do to be able to design something so beautiful. Hope you will publish it so we could have a chance to "try" to knit it! Wonderful job.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Very lovely baby set!!! Your knitting is perfection!!!


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

Breathtaking, beautiful work


----------



## Iknitalot (Apr 26, 2011)

Soooooo sweet. Very feminine. Beautiful work. You've got talent.


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Beautiful..!


----------



## dorothymarie (Jun 12, 2011)

gorgeous !!!!


----------



## kmgimbel (Mar 26, 2011)

I too am so impressed with your work and would love to make this outfit my my 1st granddaughter due next month! Are you able to share your patterns?


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

I would love your pattern


----------



## Aine (Jun 22, 2011)

I AM LOST FOR WORDS , TRULY A WORK OF ART, YES,


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

OMGoodness...takes my breath away...is go gorgeous.

*´¨)¸.·´¸.·*´¨) ¸.·*¨)
Thank you! for sharing! 
(¸.·´ (¸.·*


----------



## sarina (Aug 2, 2011)

wow!it is simply gorgeous, thank you for sharing it is amazing. If you are able to share the pattern I would love to have it.
my email is [email protected]

love it .
thanks in advance
Sarina


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Your knitting is beautiful. You should design for a Knitting Shop.


----------



## nana1946 (Aug 26, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Love the outfit. Beautifully done!


----------



## knittingnana (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!! If you wouldn't mind sharing or I would buy the pattern... Just send me a private message.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful outfit. I need to get brave and try adding lace to my items.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

What a delicate garment for a loved one !
Please share it, is so gorgeous !


----------



## catlover (Mar 20, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Lovely, and in my favorite color, pink! Very pretty and good work!


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow! how cute is that! good job


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Very cute. I especially like the little t-bar shoes.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

I love the outfit!!! I've never heard of knittin with lace. Are you sharing your pattern? If so I would like a copy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knittingsue (May 31, 2011)

kajop3 said:


> can i ask a question??? how do you knit with the lace... is the regular lace you buy at a fabric store ? or is it some type of lace yarn i don't want to sound stupid but .... would love to know how to do it as it is so beautiful ....
> thanks, Joanne :lol:


If you look on Classifieds on here you will see some knit in lace that i am selling.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 12, 2011)

What lovely work. So pretty.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

I am expecting my first grandchild this spring. I hope the baby is a girl so that I cn put such pretty sets on her. Love your work


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

That is absolutely GEORGEOUS.
Marie in Sydney


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

If you don't mind sending the patterns to me: [email protected]


----------



## greythounds (Aug 26, 2011)

That is so beautiful. The projects you ladies post makes me want to do nothing but sit and knit. Hmmmm. I wonder if I dare. I did attend a looong meeting today and knitted for a couple of hours along with a few other women, but nothing as beautiful as the last few postings.


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

This is stunning.......beautiful..........love your work.......


----------



## Edwin1959 (Feb 6, 2011)

That is so beautiful. It took my breath away. Great job!!

Huggs,
Edwin


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY LOVELY!!!


----------



## ladolcevida (Aug 23, 2011)

Too cute. Are you going to post the pattern?


----------



## knittingsue (May 31, 2011)

ladolcevida said:


> Too cute. Are you going to post the pattern?


The pattern is for sale for £4.00 sent on a PDF file.


----------



## nahid_m (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi
That is absolutely GEORGEOUS. May I receive it's instruction please?


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

That is so pretty!


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

knittingsue said:


> This is a hand knitted baby set that I designed with knit in lace on the yoke and on the bonnet.I also designed the t- bar shoes with the set


Which lace do you use. The single side or double sided lace? Your looks so pretty.


----------



## 2nd time around (Sep 19, 2011)

WOW....beautiful


----------



## Aine (Jun 22, 2011)

So beautiful great work yes ,


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Gorgeous outfit, love the little shoes too. It is a nice bright pink very sweet


----------



## Elizabeth5111 (Sep 19, 2011)

Beyond beautiful, I love this set, please tell me where I can get this pattern and the lace that is used with the yarn. [email protected]


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

So lovely! What an heirloom!


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

Beautiful Work....Awesome! Pretty in pink!!! :thumbup:


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

I just saw this beautiful set. Could you please tell me where to purchase the pattern. You did a lovely job,


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

That is so pretty and delicate. The little shoes are perfect. You designed these yourself? Amazing.


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

A very talented lady they are so cute......xx


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

knittingsue said:


> kajop3 said:
> 
> 
> > can i ask a question??? how do you knit with the lace... is the regular lace you buy at a fabric store ? or is it some type of lace yarn i don't want to sound stupid but .... would love to know how to do it as it is so beautiful ....
> ...


Thanks for the info, I did not know I thought you sewed on the pregathered lace onto the knitting. That sounds like a great idea


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

knittingsue said:


> ladolcevida said:
> 
> 
> > Too cute. Are you going to post the pattern?
> ...


Can you tell me how to order your pattern? It is just beautiful.I can pm you my email address.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

awwwwww sweet


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

WOW Sue... I adore lace in baby clothes. Where can I find this pattern? I just love this.


----------



## Joella76 (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow such beautiful work.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------

